# Call me crazy



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I just redid my tank because of some problems. I redid the substrate in my tank because i had 2lbs of Earthworm castings laying around. Anyway i did not wash them or anything just dumped them on the bottom of the tank and mized in some flourite. Then capped it with a good 4 inches of Flourite/gravel/eco complete mixture in the back. So far so good but its only been a day. How long until signs will show that i completely messed up? Or made the best substrate in the history of time? I put a half inch or so of Miracle grow potting soil in my 20gallon about a month ago and as soon as roots got into the stuff things started to SPEED, plant growth is amazing. I did boil that one though. Is it bad that i didn;t mix gravel in with the potting soil? So far no problems and it has perlite in it so i dont think it will compact bad.


----------

